

Android L will have device encryption on by default - pdx
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/09/android-l-will-have-device-encryption-on-by-default/

======
AdmiralAsshat
One thing to keep in mind that I haven't seen any of the articles about
Android L's encryption mention:

Once your phone is encrypted, you CANNOT disable the security lockscreen,
because the PIN/password is also used as the encryption key.

This might be a deal-breaker for some. I know I was bummed after I encrypted
my HTC One and discovered that all of the Tasker profiles I had setup to
automatically disable the lockscreen when connected to my home
wifi/car/bluetooth speakers suddenly stopped working.

